# Get a Tip Jar (Picture)



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

This is the visual that should greet every passenger when they get into your vehicle. It gives them the idea that everyone tips, and well, I've found that people have a weird habit of wanting to do what everyone else does. A properly presented tip jar, pre-stuffed, will double your tips in the app and in cash.

Today I topped a hundred bucks in tips which was so outstanding that I wanted to share this little secret with you. You won't get nearly a hundred bucks in tips every day, but you will get more than before. And if more of you would adopt this little gimmick, more and more passengers will see that everyone tips, and thus more and more drivers like you and me will routinely be tipped.

You are welcome, fellow ants. Now do it!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Dropking said:


> This is the visual that should greet every passenger when they get into your vehicle. It gives them the idea that everyone tips, and well, I've found that people have a weird habit of wanting to do what everyone else does. A properly presented tip jar, pre-stuffed, will double your tips in the app and in cash.
> 
> Today I topped a hundred bucks in tips which was so outstanding that I wanted to share this little secret with you. You won't get nearly a hundred bucks in tips every day, but you will get more than before. And if more of you would adopt this little gimmick, more and more passengers will see that everyone tips, and thus more and more drivers like you and me will routinely be tipped.
> 
> ...


Half of my pax would kill me for that $20. The other half would kill me for the $5.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

I like the idea of it, but I have to agree with Z129, the amount you have in yours seems like it would be asking for problems. The question is is there a way to convey the same idea without having that much cash money that readily available, and inviting theft.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

How about we get a reasonable base fare and not have to beg for tips?


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

Don't use real money, just fill the jar with these...










Thieves will be disappointed.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Half of my pax would kill me for that $20. The other half would kill me for the $5.


The hood is a dangerous place. Get out of there and drive the professionals, friend.



Wonkytonk said:


> I like the idea of it, but I have to agree with Z129, the amount you have in yours seems like it would be asking for problems. The question is is there a way to convey the same idea without having that much cash money that readily available, and inviting theft.


Its fine for our more upscale clientele in SF. The more stuffed it becomes, the more you get. If you DO end up in the hood, assess your pax upon approach and hide it under the seat if you must. But seriously, thieves arent the pax that anyone should willfully transport.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Lissetti said:


>


I see a pimp in her future.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Lissetti said:


>


My kinda gal.



nonononodrivethru said:


> How about we get a reasonable base fare and not have to beg for tips?


Whose begging? The tipping model is a good one, base pay plus tips. Waiters dont beg. They give you good service. And everyone tips them. A problem in our industry is that not enough pax are onboard the program, thanks entirely to Travis K telling the world that tips were included.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Dropking said:


> This is the visual that should greet every passenger when they get into your vehicle. It gives them the idea that everyone tips, and well, I've found that people have a weird habit of wanting to do what everyone else does. A properly presented tip jar, pre-stuffed, will double your tips in the app and in cash.
> 
> Today I topped a hundred bucks in tips which was so outstanding that I wanted to share this little secret with you. You won't get nearly a hundred bucks in tips every day, but you will get more than before. And if more of you would adopt this little gimmick, more and more passengers will see that everyone tips, and thus more and more drivers like you and me will routinely be tipped.
> 
> ...


Actually great idea.

I think it would be possible to print some fake bills on the home printer and crumple them up enough to make them look real.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Dropking said:


> The hood is a dangerous place. Get out of there and drive the professionals, friend.


Many of the people I pick up at night are professionals at their chosen career.



OldBay said:


> Actually great idea.
> 
> I think it would be possible to print some fake bills on the home printer and crumple them up enough to make them look real.


"Uber driver sentenced to 25 years for stuffing tip jar with counterfeit bills he printed himself."


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dropking said:


> This is the visual that should greet every passenger when they get into your vehicle. It gives them the idea that everyone tips, and well, I've found that people have a weird habit of wanting to do what everyone else does. A properly presented tip jar, pre-stuffed, will double your tips in the app and in cash.
> 
> Today I topped a hundred bucks in tips which was so outstanding that I wanted to share this little secret with you. You won't get nearly a hundred bucks in tips every day, but you will get more than before. And if more of you would adopt this little gimmick, more and more passengers will see that everyone tips, and thus more and more drivers like you and me will routinely be tipped.
> 
> ...


Would snap a pic, of your tacky jar, and attach it to a write up.

And of course, zero tip as well as one ☆.
?



Dropking said:


> My kinda gal.
> 
> 
> Whose begging? The tipping model is a good one, base pay plus tips. Waiters dont beg. They give you good service. And everyone tips them. A problem in our industry is that not enough pax are onboard the program, thanks entirely to Travis K telling the world that tips were included.


Still take the view that tips are built into the price and totally optional. At least that's what I tell my passengers.

However, end up receiving a large amount, of tips and doing quite well.
?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Lissetti said:


>


I have two questions:
Why did he set the tip jar so far back? 
What is up with that scarf she pulled out of her skirt?!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I have two questions:
> Why did he set the tip jar so far back?
> What is up with that scarf she pulled out of her skirt?!


It is her top.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Z129 said:


> It is her top.
> 
> View attachment 354063


But why was it stuffed between her legs?


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> But why was it stuffed between her legs?


Because she's a ho.



Lissetti said:


>


I find it hilarious that her twitter name is dadddyyyissuess. Kind of appropriate.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Still take the view that tips are built into the price and totally optional. At least that's what I tell my passengers.


Then, as usual, you're disseminating false information. If you're a cheap skinflint, just own it.

Uber was taken to task for saying the tip was included when it wasn't:

https://www.theverge.com/platform/a...suit-settlement-repay-misleading-tip-gratuity
But you keep being cheap. At least your brothers @Uberfunitis and @AveragePerson admit they're cheap.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I got a plastic box from Office Depot, one used for collecting business cards. I put a sign on it saying TIPS ARE GRATEFULLY APPRECIATED. My tips have more than tripled since I did. And pax can't snitch money out of it because it has a lock.


----------



## UBAntKing (Dec 24, 2018)

Dropking said:


> This is the visual that should greet every passenger when they get into your vehicle. It gives them the idea that everyone tips, and well, I've found that people have a weird habit of wanting to do what everyone else does. A properly presented tip jar, pre-stuffed, will double your tips in the app and in cash.
> 
> Today I topped a hundred bucks in tips which was so outstanding that I wanted to share this little secret with you. You won't get nearly a hundred bucks in tips every day, but you will get more than before. And if more of you would adopt this little gimmick, more and more passengers will see that everyone tips, and thus more and more drivers like you and me will routinely be tipped.
> 
> ...


Is it a "please tip me" jar or "please rob me" jar?
You got $100 today, the next day you'll give it all back plus your wallet.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Dropking said:


> This is the visual that should greet every passenger when they get into your vehicle. It gives them the idea that everyone tips, and well, I've found that people have a weird habit of wanting to do what everyone else does. A properly presented tip jar, pre-stuffed, will double your tips in the app and in cash.
> 
> Today I topped a hundred bucks in tips which was so outstanding that I wanted to share this little secret with you. You won't get nearly a hundred bucks in tips every day, but you will get more than before. And if more of you would adopt this little gimmick, more and more passengers will see that everyone tips, and thus more and more drivers like you and me will routinely be tipped.
> 
> ...


And if you drive in Baltimore, caution because that will entice anyone riding in your car to steal it.



ariel5466 said:


> I have two questions:
> Why did he set the tip jar so far back?
> What is up with that scarf she pulled out of her skirt?!


Wasn't a scarf. It was a jacket. Stuffed in a weird place.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

New2This said:


> Then, as usual, you're disseminating false information. If you're a cheap skinflint, just own it.
> 
> Uber was taken to task for saying the tip was included when it wasn't:
> 
> ...


Don't have to admit nor own anything. And won't.

Could care less what drivers, like yourself, think.

You a competitor. Just not a good one.
?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> You a competitor. Just not a good one.


A better one and I guaran-fornicating-tee more profitable one.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

New2This said:


> A better one and I guaran-fornicating-tee more profitable one.


Nope, have lost you in the dust.

Good luck.
?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Jlynn said:


> And if you drive in Baltimore, caution because that will entice anyone riding in your car to steal it.
> 
> 
> Wasn't a scarf. It was a jacket. Stuffed in a weird place.


Maybe she had it there to catch anything leaking out so she didn't get a clean up charge.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Skanky.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

This is my tip jar complete with an anti-theft device in it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dropking said:


> This is the visual that should greet every passenger when they get into your vehicle. It gives them the idea that everyone tips, and well, I've found that people have a weird habit of wanting to do what everyone else does. A properly presented tip jar, pre-stuffed, will double your tips in the app and in cash.
> 
> Today I topped a hundred bucks in tips which was so outstanding that I wanted to share this little secret with you. You won't get nearly a hundred bucks in tips every day, but you will get more than before. And if more of you would adopt this little gimmick, more and more passengers will see that everyone tips, and thus more and more drivers like you and me will routinely be tipped.
> 
> ...


i leave $6.00- $8.00 cash in a cup holder.

It is my " visual hint".

I hand it out to tolls and amusing bums.



Clothahump said:


> I got a plastic box from Office Depot, one used for collecting business cards. I put a sign on it saying TIPS ARE GRATEFULLY APPRECIATED. My tips have more than tripled since I did. And pax can't snitch money out of it because it has a lock.
> View attachment 354080


God
I peeled stickers OFF of my seat backs.

You add them !



OldBay said:


> Actually great idea.
> 
> I think it would be possible to print some fake bills on the home printer and crumple them up enough to make them look real.


You know
The Feds would STILL PROSECUTE YOU.

DONT YOU ?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Dropking said:


> This is the visual that should greet every passenger when they get into your vehicle. It gives them the idea that everyone tips, and well, I've found that people have a weird habit of wanting to do what everyone else does. A properly presented tip jar, pre-stuffed, will double your tips in the app and in cash.
> 
> Today I topped a hundred bucks in tips which was so outstanding that I wanted to share this little secret with you. You won't get nearly a hundred bucks in tips every day, but you will get more than before. And if more of you would adopt this little gimmick, more and more passengers will see that everyone tips, and thus more and more drivers like you and me will routinely be tipped.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I guess I would add a lid that only I know how to open, and after every trip I would make sure there’s only a couple bucks.

I would never leave a $20 in there.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Dropking said:


> This is the visual that should greet every passenger when they get into your vehicle. It gives them the idea that everyone tips, and well, I've found that people have a weird habit of wanting to do what everyone else does. A properly presented tip jar, pre-stuffed, will double your tips in the app and in cash.


This is worth giving a try. Thanx for the prompting. I'm going to use a mason jar (homey) with a slotted lid (keeps honest people honest. We will see...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> This is worth giving a try. Thanx for the prompting. I'm going to use a mason jar (homey) with a slotted lid (keeps honest people honest. We will see...
> 
> View attachment 354137


Run a small current through the sides of the metal lid so if someone tries taking it they get a small shock.

If you hear an "OUCH" you know you caught them


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Chorch said:


> I guess I would add a lid that only I know how to open, and after every trip I would make sure there's only a couple bucks.
> 
> I would never leave a $20 in there.


Definitely do not do this, as experimentation over three years taught me you have to leave it stuffed. A lonely couple of dollars leaves the impression that nobody tips, and the passenger will feel vindicated for not tipping.



tohunt4me said:


> i leave $6.00- $8.00 cash in a cup holder.
> 
> It is my " visual hint".
> 
> I hand it out to tolls and amusing bums.


If I sense there is a socially conscious passenger in back, I will often hand out a buck from my tip jar to the panhandlers at the red lights. This will turn some short distance travelers into unexpected tippers, for you are one of the good guys who likewise cares.



UBAntKing said:


> Is it a "please tip me" jar or "please rob me" jar?
> You got $100 today, the next day you'll give it all back plus your wallet.


Since there have been a thousand next days, I can say with certainty that you are wrong. But you know what they say .... "you can lead an ant to water, but you can't make him drink."



Clothahump said:


> I got a plastic box from Office Depot, one used for collecting business cards. I put a sign on it saying TIPS ARE GRATEFULLY APPRECIATED. My tips have more than tripled since I did. And pax can't snitch money out of it because it has a lock.
> View attachment 354080


Good job. But for the newbies out there learning this technique, I recommend pre-stuffing it with more than what is shown in this pic. The impression that we want to give is that everyone tips.



MiamiKid said:


> Still take the view that tips are built into the price and totally optional. At least that's what I tell my passengers.
> 
> However, end up receiving a large amount, of tips and doing quite well.
> ?


Tips are not included, which is the reason that there is a tip line on the bottom of every restaurant bill and the rideshare companies identify tips in their own line on your statements. You will make more money with a tip jar, but your silly comment reminds me of something.

Couple weeks ago a gal jumped in my car complaining about something about Uber, and I said "you know what, Uber can be frustrating so the tip for this ride is on me." She said "really?" as if she was really thinking "what tip. I never tip." At the end of the ride she handed me a fiver for a ten minute ride, possibly expecting me to refuse it, but I feigned amnesia and threw it into the tip jar. I think the psychology there is she wanted to show me that she too is one of the good people on earth.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Dropking said:


> This is the visual that should greet every passenger when they get into your vehicle. It gives them the idea that everyone tips, and well, I've found that people have a weird habit of wanting to do what everyone else does. A properly presented tip jar, pre-stuffed, will double your tips in the app and in cash.
> 
> Today I topped a hundred bucks in tips which was so outstanding that I wanted to share this little secret with you. You won't get nearly a hundred bucks in tips every day, but you will get more than before. And if more of you would adopt this little gimmick, more and more passengers will see that everyone tips, and thus more and more drivers like you and me will routinely be tipped.
> 
> ...


Be careful! You have a very high risk of getting robbed, especially at night.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Selector19 said:


> Be careful! You have a very high risk of getting robbed, especially at night.


1000 days in a row with a lucrative tip jar tells me otherwise. But as I mentioned, always profile passengers upon approach. You already assess the situation with or without a tip jar. So if you are worried about a situation and decide to actually drive these losers, throw your tip jar under the seat for that ride. SF may be unique. At night here, most passengers are just getting around town. There isn't much difference between day and night.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lissetti said:


>


----------------------------
She states, " It's $5. No big deal !! " She looked right at the camera and took the money. Classy winch. What did she pull out of her skirt ? Since she appears to be wearing a bra, it probably was her blouse.



Dropking said:


> This is the visual that should greet every passenger when they get into your vehicle. It gives them the idea that everyone tips, and well, I've found that people have a weird habit of wanting to do what everyone else does. A properly presented tip jar, pre-stuffed, will double your tips in the app and in cash.
> 
> Today I topped a hundred bucks in tips which was so outstanding that I wanted to share this little secret with you. You won't get nearly a hundred bucks in tips every day, but you will get more than before. And if more of you would adopt this little gimmick, more and more passengers will see that everyone tips, and thus more and more drivers like you and me will routinely be tipped.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------
Something else for them to steal !!!!!


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Dropking said:


> 1000 days in a row with a lucrative tip jar tells me otherwise. But as I mentioned, always profile passengers upon approach. You already assess the situation with or without a tip jar. So if you are worried about a situation and decide to actually drive these losers, throw your tip jar under the seat for that ride. SF may be unique. At night here, most passengers are just getting around town. There isn't much difference between day and night.


So, if you accept a ride and the name says "Sarah" or "Susan" you should probably put the tip jar under the seat and hide it...but if the name that comes up says "Tayvon" or "DeAndre " you should leave it out (and probably even expect a tip), correct?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> So, if you accept a ride and the name says "Sarah" or "Susan" you should probably put the tip jar under the seat and hide it...but if the name that comes up says "Tayvon" or "DeAndre " you should leave it out (and probably even expect a tip), correct?


Exactly ?

..... but this reminds me of something. One of the nice things about lyft is you can profile before accepting pings because of the helpful pic.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I have two questions:
> Why did he set the tip jar so far back?
> What is up with that scarf she pulled out of her skirt?!


it's fake....
she looks at the cam the entire time


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> This is worth giving a try. Thanx for the prompting. I'm going to use a mason jar (homey) with a slotted lid (keeps honest people honest. We will see...
> 
> View attachment 354137


Good luck. Dont forget to prestuff it with ones and fives. You will be amazed!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> it's fake....
> she looks at the cam the entire time


Doesn't mean that it's fake. I worked at a restaurant where they had to fire one of the managers for stealing $1000 cash. She looked right at the camera before she did it, hid and took the money, and looked right at the camera as she was leaving the office.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

people that tip me hand it directly to me so that I can thank them and they get appreciated



ariel5466 said:


> Doesn't mean that it's fake. I worked at a restaurant where they had to fire one of the managers for stealing $1000 cash. She looked right at the camera before she did it, hid and took the money, and looked right at the camera as she was leaving the office.


and she smirked


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

When I eat at the Bar area...i make sure to tip the bartender directly so he/she knows...as opposed to putting it in the jar without their knowledge. Not so I can get recognition...but, if I am going to eat there a lot, I do want them to know that I am not going to screw them over after they give me service for 20 minutes.

So, if you do a tip jar, obviously, keep it up far enough that you will see them put it in. Also, the obvious, so they cannot steal the money from it being out of your line of site.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> people that tip me hand it directly to me so that I can thank them and they get appreciated


For sure. Me too usually. Or they stuff it in the tip jar while loudly proclaiming the obvious - that they are now tipping (like everyone else does)


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> it's fake....
> she looks at the cam the entire time


Wasn't fake. Was all over the news and followed up on.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> When I eat at the Bar area...i make sure to tip the bartender directly so he/she knows...as opposed to putting it in the jar without their knowledge. Not so I can get recognition...but, if I am going to eat there a lot, I do want them to know that I am not going to screw them over after they give me service for 20 minutes.
> 
> So, if you do a tip jar, obviously, keep it up far enough that you will see them put it in. Also, the obvious, so they cannot steal the money from it being out of your line of site.


Right-o. One of the fun tip scenarios is when an old timer palms a carefully folded 20 when he shakes your hand. Like something out of a 1940s movie.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Dropking said:


> Right-o. One of the fun tip scenarios is when an old timer palms a carefully folded 20 when he shakes your hand. Like something out of a 1940s movie.


The other night, a guy tossed the $10 tip at me...and my initial thought, was "How rude!"...then, I came to my senses...and of course I was very grateful & thankful.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Clothahump said:


> I got a plastic box from Office Depot, one used for collecting business cards. I put a sign on it saying TIPS ARE GRATEFULLY APPRECIATED. My tips have more than tripled since I did. And pax can't snitch money out of it because it has a lock.
> View attachment 354080


And when it gets full and some random guy walks past with a pistol saying to run that, it'll be your fault.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Z129 said:


> Half of my pax would kill me for that $20. The other half would kill me for the $5.


Repeat after me "No one is out to kill me, no one is out to kill me". I thought we went over this? Remember you're a survivor..


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Wasn't fake. Was all over the news and followed up on.


you're free to believe anything you want

just because it was on tv doesn't mean it wasn't set up


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Dinoberra said:


> And when it gets full and some random guy walks past with a pistol saying to run that, it'll be your fault.


yeah, so....there is a time to take out some of the money and put it in a hidden location


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Dinoberra said:


> And when it gets full and some random guy walks past with a pistol saying to run that, it'll be your fault.


I take the money out daily and just leave two bucks for seed. And no, it won't be my fault. It will be his.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> How about we get a reasonable base fare and not have to beg for tips?


Exactly! Uber should also give drivers the $3.00 booking fee.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

You don't drive in Chicago, do you?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

ANTlifebaby said:


> You don't drive in Chicago, do you?


I drive on occasion in the tenderloin, hunters point, the sunnydale projects, and east oakland, although i am very careful about who to pick up in these areas. My advice to you is dont pickup hoodlums (and get a tip jar). ?



charmer37 said:


> Exactly! Uber should also give drivers the $3.00 booking fee.


... and put that 3 bucks right in the tip jar.



Clothahump said:


> I take the money out daily and just leave two bucks for seed. And no, it won't be my fault. It will be his.


Congrats for being a smart ant with a tip jar. I let it ride because you want to show that everyone tips.

Especially important for new riders who always tip because of it, but its fun to see the light suddenly dawn on the veterans who were previously nontippers.

I dip in for coffee money or lunch. Today i spent one of those 20s on a montecristo torpedo, but shhhh dont tell the ladies.



Dinoberra said:


> And when it gets full and some random guy walks past with a pistol saying to run that, it'll be your fault.


Drove a nice gal home to east palo alto (not a good area) once and her homey neighbor held an automatic weapon up in the air like he was clint eastwood. But he didnt get my tip jar. (She apologized on behalf of her neighborhood, and, of course, tipped.)



Mkang14 said:


> Repeat after me "No one is out to kill me, no one is out to kill me". I thought we went over this? Remember you're a survivor..
> View attachment 354245


Noone is out to kill me. Noone is out to kill me.

Hey look it worked!


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Dropking said:


> This is the visual that should greet every passenger when they get into your vehicle. It gives them the idea that everyone tips, and well, I've found that people have a weird habit of wanting to do what everyone else does. A properly presented tip jar, pre-stuffed, will double your tips in the app and in cash.
> 
> Today I topped a hundred bucks in tips which was so outstanding that I wanted to share this little secret with you. You won't get nearly a hundred bucks in tips every day, but you will get more than before. And if more of you would adopt this little gimmick, more and more passengers will see that everyone tips, and thus more and more drivers like you and me will routinely be tipped.
> 
> ...


That is just so wrong . I would never tip a person who did this and I tip at least 100 percent. I don't think any type of decent person does these things and I would never contribute to this behavior


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> That is just so wrong . I would never tip a person who did this and I tip at least 100 percent. I don't think any type of decent person does these things and I would never contribute to this behavior


You can lead an ant to water, but you cant make her drink.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dropking said:


> The hood is a dangerous place. Get out of there and drive the professionals, friend.
> 
> 
> Its fine for our more upscale clientele in SF. The more stuffed it becomes, the more you get. If you DO end up in the hood, assess your pax upon approach and hide it under the seat if you must. But seriously, thieves arent the pax that anyone should willfully transport.


The biggest and best thieves wear collar shirts and ties. Just because they look innocent doesn't mean you cat get bitten.












Clothahump said:


> I got a plastic box from Office Depot, one used for collecting business cards. I put a sign on it saying TIPS ARE GRATEFULLY APPRECIATED. My tips have more than tripled since I did. And pax can't snitch money out of it because it has a lock.
> View attachment 354080


Surprised no one has taken the whole box


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The biggest and best thieves wear collar shirts and ties. Just because they look innocent doesn't mean you cat get bitten.
> 
> View attachment 354339
> 
> ...


Im not surprised. The smart ants have a tip jar. The ignorant ones can be enlightened. Once enlightened, there will still be dummies who think they know better without evidence or experience. ?


----------



## Jeber II (May 19, 2018)

Dropking said:


> This is the visual that should greet every passenger when they get into your vehicle. It gives them the idea that everyone tips, and well, I've found that people have a weird habit of wanting to do what everyone else does. A properly presented tip jar, pre-stuffed, will double your tips in the app and in cash.
> 
> Today I topped a hundred bucks in tips which was so outstanding that I wanted to share this little secret with you. You won't get nearly a hundred bucks in tips every day, but you will get more than before. And if more of you would adopt this little gimmick, more and more passengers will see that everyone tips, and thus more and more drivers like you and me will routinely be tipped.
> 
> ...


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Dropking said:


> This is the visual that should greet every passenger when they get into your vehicle. It gives them the idea that everyone tips, and well, I've found that people have a weird habit of wanting to do what everyone else does. A properly presented tip jar, pre-stuffed, will double your tips in the app and in cash.
> 
> Today I topped a hundred bucks in tips which was so outstanding that I wanted to share this little secret with you. You won't get nearly a hundred bucks in tips every day, but you will get more than before. And if more of you would adopt this little gimmick, more and more passengers will see that everyone tips, and thus more and more drivers like you and me will routinely be tipped.
> 
> ...


I totally agree I might put my cat's pic on it. "Needs surgery"


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm going to put a jar in my car full of dollar bills and when pax ask what it is, I'll tell them it's my ass cancer fund for when I have to pay for my ass cancer from sitting in an Uber all day long, eating fast food, and stressing out over the shady dude who sits right behind my driver's seat and plays a zombie shooting game at full volume so I get to guess which gunshot is the real one.

congratulations Jared the Uber driver, your ass cancer fund became your funeral fund. oh wait, no it didn't, because the chintzy Uber pax stole it after shooting you.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Galveston said:


> I totally agree I might put my cat's pic on it. "Needs surgery"


Yup. Havent brought myself to do THAT but the thought has crossed my mind.



JaredJ said:


> I'm going to put a jar in my car full of dollar bills and when pax ask what it is, I'll tell them it's my ass cancer fund for when I have to pay for my ass cancer from sitting in an Uber all day long, eating fast food, and stressing out over the shady dude who sits right behind my driver's seat and plays a zombie shooting game at full volume so I get to guess which gunshot is the real one.
> 
> congratulations Jared the Uber driver, your ass cancer fund became your funeral fund. oh wait, no it didn't, because the chintzy Uber pax stole it after shooting you.


Stole your ass? Thats just weird man.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Forget the tip jar, go full force on the begging!

I put this sign in:










If that doesn't work then on to plan B. He sits in my back seat and we split 60-40 minus car sitting privilege fees.:


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Z129 said:


> "Uber driver sentenced to 25 years for stuffing tip jar with counterfeit bills he printed himself."


Instead of In God we trust replace with "Non ad robora est gratia". We exist to encourage gratitude. Ain't no stinking juror gonna find you guilty, unless it's an uber rider in which case see you in about 20 to 30 years.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

so... last night, i had my Pepsi in a red solo cup (mostly empty) and my drunk passenger thought it was tip cup and put $9 in there...

.... maybe there is something to the tip jar!


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Good luck. Dont forget to prestuff it with ones and fives. You will be amazed!


She's not looking at the camera, she is looking at the driver in the mirror to be sure he doesn't turn his head.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

IF your going to do a tip jar, cut slice in the top of a peanut butter jar (or whatever) and super glue the lid shut.

Then cut an "access hole" and wrap the hole with your new label.

And then bejazzle it with "please tip my daddy" to make it look like a 4 year old made it.

No kids?

Well... 

i'd do it anyway.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> IF your going to do a tip jar, cut slice in the top of a peanut butter jar (or whatever) and super glue the lid shut.
> 
> Then cut an "access hole" and wrap the hole with your new label.
> 
> ...


Genius!



kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> so... last night, i had my Pepsi in a red solo cup (mostly empty) and my drunk passenger thought it was tip cup and put $9 in there...
> 
> .... maybe there is something to the tip jar!


.... another convert!


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Surprised no one has taken the whole box


I have it wired to the console. It would take a lot of effort to get it loose and if they start, they'll get a hard elbow in the face from me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Half of my pax would kill me for that $20. The other half would kill me for the $5.


Then my final pax of the night would rate me one star because I had an "empty mint jar." :frowner:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> I have it wired to the console. It would take a lot of effort to get it loose and if they start, they'll get a hard elbow in the face from me.


I might have to try this out... ?

Even $10 extra per day would make it worth the trouble.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I might have to try this out... ?
> 
> Even $10 extra per day would make it worth the trouble.


Hope it helps. It has really boosted my tips. I originally seeded the box with two bucks. I now leave three or four in it, and pull out eight to ten each day I drive. That pays for lunch and a big fountain drink that lasts most of the day.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

Dropking said:


> This is the visual that should greet every passenger when they get into your vehicle. It gives them the idea that everyone tips, and well, I've found that people have a weird habit of wanting to do what everyone else does. A properly presented tip jar, pre-stuffed, will double your tips in the app and in cash.
> 
> Today I topped a hundred bucks in tips which was so outstanding that I wanted to share this little secret with you. You won't get nearly a hundred bucks in tips every day, but you will get more than before. And if more of you would adopt this little gimmick, more and more passengers will see that everyone tips, and thus more and more drivers like you and me will routinely be tipped.
> 
> ...


I have a tip for you, post a screenshot of your tips on the app and


Dropking said:


> This is the visual that should greet every passenger when they get into your vehicle. It gives them the idea that everyone tips, and well, I've found that people have a weird habit of wanting to do what everyone else does. A properly presented tip jar, pre-stuffed, will double your tips in the app and in cash.
> 
> Today I topped a hundred bucks in tips which was so outstanding that I wanted to share this little secret with you. You won't get nearly a hundred bucks in tips every day, but you will get more than before. And if more of you would adopt this little gimmick, more and more passengers will see that everyone tips, and thus more and more drivers like you and me will routinely be tipped.
> 
> ...


 This is an amateur suggestion that will backfire on your tips and ratings. Simply subtly display a few $5 bills in your ash tray or console so it is visible but not blatantly obvious and provide good service and watch the tips flow in. If i saw a jar like this I would consistently drop in a nickel and 1 star you for begging. $100 in cash tips in a day? yeah right.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I like your tip jar. The only thing wrong is, DONT PUT REAL MONEY IN IT. I would color Xerox a one dollar bill and a five dollar bill and place those counterfeit bills in the jar.
PAX WILL REACH IN AND GRAB YOUR MONEY WHILE PRETENDING TO PUT MONEY IN.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

TarheelGeorge said:


> I have a tip for you, post a screenshot of your tips on the app and
> 
> This is an amateur suggestion that will backfire on your tips and ratings. Simply subtly display a few $5 bills in your ash tray or console so it is visible but not blatantly obvious and provide good service and watch the tips flow in. If i saw a jar like this I would consistently drop in a nickel and 1 star you for begging. $100 in cash tips in a day? yeah right.


3 years and 10000 rides (sigh) tells us unequivically that you are wrong. When i said the tips double both in app and in cash, this is not hyperbole. This is literally what happened, and others who have actually implemented the idea report similar in this thread. But dont let actual experience get in the way of your blissful ignorance, my fine friend.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> I like your tip jar. The only thing wrong is, DONT PUT REAL MONEY IN IT. I would color Xerox a one dollar bill and a five dollar bill and place those counterfeit bills in the jar.
> PAX WILL REACH IN AND GRAB YOUR MONEY WHILE PRETENDING TO PUT MONEY IN.


Heh. You are driving the wrong pax!



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I might have to try this out... ?
> 
> Even $10 extra per day would make it worth the trouble.


Expect that it will double your tips, in app and cash both.



Uber's Guber said:


> Then my final pax of the night would rate me one star because I had an "empty mint jar." :frowner:


Dont forget the seed money. Very important to look popular.


----------

